# Snake ID?



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Found this guy waiting by my bird feeder today. I think it's a water mocassin. Thoughts:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's what it looks like to me. Those things are ornery. Shoot it.


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

thats definantly a moccasin!!! Be carefull!!!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a cousin who can take care of him, wink wink :blownaway


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *GatorTamer (4/5/2008)*thats definantly a moccasin!!! Be carfull!!!




I would agree!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

The pond over at sunset park behind the ball fields are infested with them , bevery carefull over there .


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Very likely a moccassin, but maybe justa banded water snake (non-venomous)... but it looks a little dark to be a banded water snake. Round pupils = non-venomous with coloration like that.


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

If you can see his pupils,,,, that's toooo close!!

Looks like a dead snake,,,after a load of bird shot!!! I don't usually bother the snakes, buttt if he is venomous and in my yard he is gonna die.

THAT'S A MOCCASIN!! KILL HIM BEFORE HE TAGS YOU!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There are a couple of different color variations but what always tipped me off is that it's a pretty heavy bodied snake for it'slength and it tapers really quickly.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a moc. but w/ out a closer look, hard ta tell.....


----------



## catchem (Oct 7, 2007)

Moccasin. The head is too triangular for a banded water snake.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i've heard of several being killed on the island so far this year, i think we have a pretty good population of them out there. i killed 2 on my back deck last year. and they were cottonmouths.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

> *catchem (4/6/2008)*Moccasin. The head is too triangular for a banded water snake.


Yup, triangular means pit viper. Definitely a cottonmouth, body is also too thick to be a water snake.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

kill his ass before he gets your pets and kids


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

They usually come in twos this time of year. Make sure you get the other one too.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I know I will probably catch a lot of crap for this, and be labeled some sort of tree hugging liberal, but do you really think it is necessary to kill it? Every time some one sees a venomous snake there is a cry to kill it. When was the last time you know of anyone being bitten by a moccasin? Or even someone's pet? I am not suggesting you take him in or anything, and by all means treat it with respect, I just don't think it is necessary to kill every snake we suspect of being poisonous. All snakes play an important part in our ecosystem. If you simply left it alone, or carefully frightened it away, odds are it would not return. After all how many times had you seen the snake before this? I live on a creek/swamp like area, and over the past 12 years have seen a few moccasins, and many many water snakes, but neither me, my wife, my son, nor any pets have ever been bitten or even threatened by any of them. I just hate to see people kill snakes simply because they fear them.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

If it's close to my house, pets or kids, I'm not taking that chance. I'm all for environmental stuff and it sucks that we are encroaching on alot of wildlife habitat. However, if it's poisonous, he's going to the big swamp in the sky.

In my time I have killed numerous copperheads, a couple timber rattlers (Virginia for both species) and one cottonmouth. If it's out in the woods, he can live.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlyLipps (4/7/2008)* odds are it would not return..... I just hate to see people kill snakes simply because they fear them.


oh are you a wildlife biologist? i can tell you right now, around my pond, i've seen the same snake several times just cuz it had some distinct banding around its head. now he wasnt poisonous so i left him alone; but can you honestly tell me if you and your kids are around a venemous snake, that you're just gonna explain to them "oohh, ahh, check out the rattles on this snake. get a little closer if you cant make them out...it's ok. just respect it. it wont hurt you if you dont hurt it"

Hell no. 

it's not a fear thing at all. it's me looking out for the well-being of my family and pets. if i kill one rattlesnake, i am not harming the ecosystem i assure you. there are plenty of kingsnakes, ratsnakes, hognosed snakes, etc. that will keep the rodent population in check.


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

This one seemed to think my bird feederwas a buffet. He ended up meeting my shovel. I figure if he got an easy meal there he would stick around.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I leave the non-poisonous ones alone. The poisonous ones I find around the house are dead meat, particularly cottonmouths. That is one ornery snake. They are very confrontational.

I've had them try to get in the boat with me down at Wewahitchka. They smell fish and they want 'em.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually Blue Hoo, that is exactly what I taught my son. Again, I am not suggesting that one should handle the thing, just let it be. While there are way fewer pit bull terriers in the U.S. than there are moccasins, they are responsible for many more injuries and deaths than water moccasins, but surely you wouldn't suggest killing every pit bull you see. I know I wouldn't. i'm not starting an argument here, I just think we shouldn't kill an animal just because we fear it. And it is a fear thing, you fear this snake may harm your family, and you are correct in feeling that way. I am just of the opinion that there are many more animals that are much more dangerous than a moccasin. And I hate coming up on any snake not knowing it is there, scares the crap out of me. I just would rather not kill it. That being said, if it did become a recurring problem, then one has to do what ever you think is necessary for the protection of your family. I am not passing judgement here, everyone has to do what they think they need to do. I feel the same way about sharks, rays, jellyfish, etc., If you eat them cool, if you kill them just for the heck of it, that is just something I can't do.


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

100% cottonmouth, remove it's head!!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh COME ONE FLYLIPS :banghead:banghead:banghead

I understand what you are saying. I was going to stay off this topic because, well it'sthe NEW PFF and all I could think about was that GREEN Cottonmouth last year. LOL.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you NEED to kill it NO........... But why take THAT chance. Life is already full of chances. That's like saying why not just REACH down and take the hook out of the SHARKS MOUTH. Heck, I'll tell you... It could cause bodily HARM. Use a tool or just cut the line and let it RUST out. If he dies OH WELL, in my eyes it's better for him to die them me lose my arm up to the elbow. 

NO, I don't believe that if I'm out in the woods or along a river that I visit once every 3 months I should KILL the poisonous snake. I was taught a long time ago WHEN and WHERE to kill a snake. I was only allowed to kill 3 snakes, guess you know which ones. The had to be in the yard OR in the Barn. If one was by the pond on the property that I fish and if I had kids and we fished it 3-4 times a week, then yes kill it. I would go all the way back to the house to get a gun to shot it. Most snakes bites I would believe are from trying to kill the snake with a hoe or shovel. 

Here's what got me thinking, what the heck is he thinking. You are correct about the pit bulls but a snake can hide in 3-4 inches of GRASS so you will not be able to see him. HECK, it would take about a foot of grass for a pit bull to hide in. If your grass is 1' high then YOU JUST MIGHT BEA RED NECK. 

ON TOP of that I think your statement is WRONG. We ALWAYS here about a pit bull attack but not a cottonmouth strike. WE WILL ALWAYS HEAR ABOUT A PIT BULL ATTACK DEATH but not a Cotton Mouth Death. Matter of fact I'm going to look it up. 

Maybe we should protest against JOHN ED because Lighting kills more folks in Florida each year then Hurricanes, Tornados, Shark Attacks, Cotton Mouths, Rattlesnakes and Pit Bulls COMBINED. :banghead:banghead

Oh YEA, before all the experts jump in I know they are VENOMOUS.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

It is definitely a water moccasin. Banded water snakes have slightly different patterns. Also as mentioned above the head, pupils, and tapered tail are indicators that it is a viper. Really though, they are not as great a threat as people make them seem. When I used to work landscaping I would find them a lot. We would just scoop them into a five gallon bucket (if they were small) and remove them.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Just did a QUICK look up andfound out THIS:

Average snake deaths per year in the US is 6.

Average Pit Bull Deaths per year is 6. :sleeping


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

If I'm not going to eat it, or its not trying to eat me, I don't kill it. But thats just me.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FenderBender (4/8/2008)*If I'm not going to eat it, or its not trying to eat me, I don't kill it. But thats just me.


REMEMBER THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The next time the Remoras are eating your bait before it gets to the bottom or you FORGET and let your hook into the water. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

> oh are you a wildlife biologist?


Your the pot calling the kettle black with that question Blue! :banghead


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I would have killed him dead as a door nail. A posionous snake as no purpose in anyone's back yard


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

A sure fired way to tell if it is poison is to look at the tail. If it tapers slowly off then it is probably not a poisonous snake, but if it blunts off like the one in the picture then it is poisonous. If it is anywhere around your house or kids with the blunt tail then kill the damn thing. You should never get close enough to look at the eyes unless it is dead! I will leave you with this piece of advise: " If it has eight legs kill it" otherwise get to know your local snakes.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes that is a water moccasin. you can tell by the shape of the head( triangular) and the lines and bands across the eyes. Be careful around them as they can be very aggressive and a bite from one of them is something you will not want to have to deal with. very painful. As far as the round pupil vs slit pupil to tell if a snake is venomous or not that is not a smart idea to go by. many snakes such as a coral snake have round pupils. basically a good rule of thumb is if you are unsure of the species and whether it is venomous or not leave it alone. here are some of the symptoms of a cottommouth bite.

Cottonmouth and copperhead bites are immediately painful and signs and symptoms such as those listed below, usually begin immediately:<UL><LI>body as a whole <UL><LI>swelling <LI>pain at site of bite <LI>thirst <LI>weakness <LI>tiredness <LI>shock <LI>tingling <LI>numbness</LI>[/list]<LI>respiratory <UL><LI>difficulty breathing</LI>[/list]<LI>skin <UL><LI>discoloration of skin <LI>destruction of tissue</LI>[/list]<LI>gastrointestinal <UL><LI>nausea, vomiting</LI>[/list]<LI>heart and blood vessels <UL><LI>weak pulse <LI>low blood pressure <LI>bleeding</LI>[/list]</LI>[/list]

If not treated with antivenin you could p[ossibly lose the limb or your life. these animals are no joke or something to be messed around with if you do not know what you are doing. I used to catch rattlesnakes back home in South Dakota and I have been bitten trust me it friggin hurts and you will take a long time to recover if you do not get treated quickly.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

You should kill it for closer examination.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

THE SNAKE IS A MOCCASIN THERE ARE TWO GOOD WAYS TO TELL FIRST THE LIP SCALES AROUND THE MOUTH WILL BE WHITE, SECOND IF YOU SEE ONE SWIMMING IF THE WHOLE BODY IS ABOVE WATER IT IS A MOCCASIN IF JUST THE HEAD IS ABOVE WATER IT IS ANOTHER TYPE OF SNAKE NOW AS FOR IF ANYONE SHOULD HAVE KILLED HIM BECAUSE HE IS THERE I SAY NO FIRST THEY HAVE A JOB TO DO IN KEEPING THE WATERWAY HEALTHY SECOND SNAKES ARE CREATURES OF HABIT HE IS THERE BECUSE THERE IS A BIRD FEEDER THERE AND THEY KNOW IT WILL ATTRACT BIRDS SQUIRRELS AND OTHER PREY ITEMS YOU DON'T WANT THE SNAKE REMOVE WHAT ATTRACT THEM IF YOU ARE WORRIED ABOUT YOUR PETS AND FAMILY


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

Your snake is a water mocassin. A sure way to tell is the black band that runs across the face. I get them on my property. They come in all shades and sizes. Consequently some folk think they are copper heads. I used to have tolerance for them untill last year.I nearly stepped on one in my garage, and came close when one was hiding under a chair on my patio. After that they had to go. The black snakes I leave alone as with any other snake that does not have the black band through the face.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bladeco (4/11/2008)* As far as the round pupil vs slit pupil to tell if a snake is venomous or not that is not a smart idea to go by. many snakes such as a coral snake have round pupils.


But with the coral and king snakes, the coloration makes it easy... red touches yellow kills a fellow.

I live on about 6.5 acres with one pond that is almost an acre. There are also a couple of smaller creek-fed ponds and some wetland on the property. So, understandably, we have A LOT of snakes around, and have frequent encounters with them.

Here's what I do after coming across a snake that I'm not sure about:

Grab the shovel and the digital camera (with 400+ mm zoom).

Get about 5 feet away and zoom in tight on the snakes head. Snap a couple of pics, then use the view screen to really zoom in and check the pupils. Round pupils, I let him be. Slotted = "Off with his head!"

Now, that's just me, and how I handle them. I don't fault anyone for doing it differently, but I don't want my dogs getting bit by a venomous snake. And I sure as hell don't want to wipe out all my snakes... they help control the rodent and frog population.


----------

